# Just Joined!!! In Nebraska



## ryanj68763 (Jan 8, 2007)

I have been smoking for a couple of years, and have had mixed results.  I hope to gain some knowledge here andlearn how to become better at smoking.


----------



## gunslinger (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome to SMF. You need Jeff's 5 day Smoking eCourse.
Tell us about your equipment and your experiences.


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF ryan. We have all had mixed results but thats part of this hobby we love. Ask the questions, give your thoughts on others questions and we will all learn. Don't forget that there is a live chat..real time answers? You bet.
Enjoy.


----------



## ultramag (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome to SMF ryanj68763!!! You have come to the right place my good man. These fine fellas will have you up and running in no time.

As mentioned above be sure and get signed up for the 5-day eCourse and watch for the chat activity. There are some great BBQ discussions going on when you catch the members in there. Hard to beat real time flowing discussion. This gang loves to talk BBQ!


----------



## larry maddock (Jan 8, 2007)

nebraska...
corn fed beef..
yumm !!


----------



## msmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome aboard Ryan glad you found us. Pull up a seat grab a cold one and enjoy


----------



## cheech (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome aboard

Practice with smoking meat can be pretty tasty. Enjoy learning.


----------

